# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Reef 150x60x60

## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Vou montar um reef com 150x60x60 (como indica o titulo...).
Tenho algumas (muitas) duvidas e por isso é que estou a iniciar este topico... e tambem para ficarem a conherem o meu futuro aquario.
Neste 1º post vou colocar apenas esta "introdução" e o setup, as duvidas :SbQuestion2: vêm no seguinte.

Fica aqui entao o setup:

*-Aquario:* 150(comp.) 60(larg.) 60(alt.) da GAD (comprado)
*-Móvel:* 150(comp.) 60(larg.) 100(alt.) da GAD que é uma estrutura em inox 316 Marítimo fechado a vidro fosco (comprado)
*-Sump:* 100(comp.) 50(larg.) 50(alt.) (comprado)
*-Escumador:* ATI Powercone 250i (comprado)
*-Circulação:*VorTech MP40wES (comprado)
*-Termostatos:*dois de 200W (comprado)
*-Bomba de retorno:* New-Jet 4500 (comprado)
*-Iluminação:* ATI Power Module 8x80W (comprado)
*-Rocha:* 18kg honeycomb Fiji + 12kg premium Fiji da TMC (comprado)
*-Substrato:* 3x 4,5 Kg Coral reef + 2x 9 Kg CaribSea (comprado)
*-Osmose:* Nemo 190l/dia (comprado)
*Sal:* Instant ocean (comprado)
*Testes:* JBL Testlab marin (comprado)
*-Osmoregulador:*

Conforme for comprando meto á frente "(comprado)" e vou postando fotos do que comprar.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Como disse antes agora é altura de postar as dúvidas  :SbQuestion2: 

1-As medidas da sump estão boas e que divisões devo fazer?
2-Na GAD eles vão ter escumadores da bublle magus, gostava de saber se esses são bons e quais são os melhores
3-Acho que da circulação não há nada a dizer (pelo que tenho lido) mas só não percebo como é que uma única bomba pode fazer a circulação toda do aquario...
4-Preciso de saber qual deve ser a potencia da bomba de retorno e quais são as melhores marcas ( da mesma qualidade da eheim) para comparar
5-Preciso de saber qual a melhor iluminação, estava a pensar em HQI+T5 ou T5+LED ou só T5 qual será a melhor combinação?
6-A única maneira de "arranjar" agua pura é com osmose ( é que essa desperdiça muita agua pelo que tenho lido) ?

Agradecia que me indicassem qual seria o escumador que comprariam no caso deste aquario ser vosso.
Tenho é ainda muitas duvidas acerca do substrato, nao pretendo ter uma DSB, mas não sei o que se deve pôr no fundo (areia viva ou coral esmagado "né" ?)
Já agora 40 kg de rocha viva e 15/20 kg morta é uma quant. considerada boa ou nem por isso? Ou devo usar só viva? A unica diferença é o tempo do ciclo (que é maior com RM) certo?
As marcas da osmose inversa quais as melhores, ou não faz diferença?
E que osmoregulador qual comprar? Só por curiosidade o nome do OSMOregulador tem alguma coisa a ver com OSMOse inversa ou nem por isso?
E sal, sal é muito importante, qual??

Por agora é tudo mas acho que ainda falta algumas coisas no setup e gostaria que me dissesem o que preciso mais.  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2:  :SbQuestion2: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Bem amigo Rafael,

Não sou propriamente a pessoa mais indicada para te ajudar pois também sou bastante maçarico ainda nos salgados mas uma vez que tenho um aquário unicamente com menos 10cm de altura que o teu penso que te posso ajudar em alguma coisa.
 Respondendo um pouco as tuas perguntas.

1- a minha tem 100x40x40 penso ser suficiente(até acho grande de mais) e tem unicamente dois vidros ao meio um com espaço em baixo e outro em cima.
2- em relação ao escumador como já te foi aconselhado num post noutra localização eu estou em duvida entre um ATI 200Ie um 250I mas bastante inclinado para o 250I o que tenho lido actualmente penso que é o melhor escumador com melhor relação qualidade preço.
3- uma só bomba pode fazer a circulação no aquário principalmente uma vortech pois pode trabalhar por pulsos e a trabalhar desta forma a corrente que esta provoca bate na outra extremidade do aquário e volta para traz dai fazer circulação, actualmente tenho só uma sunsun e é suficiente para já pois ainda não preciso de imensa circulação. irei actualizar para 2 tunze de pulsos posteriormente, não vou por vortech pois ja me disseram que ao final de algum tempo vão ganhando folga e começam a fazer algum barulho.
4- em relação ao retorno e tendo em conta as medidas do teu aquário serem quase iguais ao meu posso te falar da minha bomba é uma aquabee 3000/l é bastante silenciosa não tenho razão de queixa, e só a própria bomba ja me faz alguma circulação no aquário (não e muito cara)
5- em relação a iluminação tenho uma ATI sun power dimmable 8x54w e podes ver no meu setup que já alguém disse que tenho calha suficiente para duros. eu próprio te digo consigo jantar na sala só com a luz do aquário, parece que se ligar as luzes da sala não altera nada.
6- penso que sim mas já me disseram também que não me preocupasse com o desperdício pois o gasto não e por ai alem ou melhor não e quase nada comparado com a luz, é chato sim pois estamos a desperdiçar um bem precioso.
7- em relação ao substrato eu tenho metade viva e metade morto não sei se e areia coralina mas penso que e boa, com o tamanho 3 se não me engano e posso te dizer que andava indeciso pela que pus e por uma mais fina, mas pensei que mais fina iria ser má pois com o movimentar dos peixes e da circulação do aquário e porvável que comesses a ficar com areia por cima da rocha e dos corais. 
8- eu tenho unicamente 20 kg de rocha (10/10), depende muito do tipo de layout que gostes, se preferires carregado de rocha força nisso.(heheh)
9- o sal que uso e tropic marine normal, mas existe melhor, como por ex o tropic marine pro reef (se não me engano)

Bem penso que possa ter ajudado alguma coisa, se existir alguém mais experiente que não concorde comigo que diga simplesmente dei a minha opinião.

Abraço e bom inicio de projecto.
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Muito obrigado pelas respostas sm duvida mais esclarecido
Como podes ver já alterei o setup para um ATI Powercone 250i :SbOk: 
Acho que não vou por tanta rocha é mesmo demaisdo talvez 20/10 chega e sobra
Talvez tambem vá optar por uma calha da ATI....

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tenho uma grande duvida ...a SUMP

Quantas divisoes deve ter...

Estava a pensar em 3. Na 1ª a entrada de agua na sump e o escumador, na 2ª aquaecedores e afins e na 3ª a bomba de retorno. O que acham ??

Talvez a 1ª com 30 cm a 2ª tambem e a 3ª com 20. O que acham?

Também pensei em fazer só com duas...

E qual deve ser a altura das divisoes??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a sump 100x50x50 chega perfeitamente, a primeira divisória seria para dois sacos de 200 Micron, a divisória do meio com espaço para o ATI 250i, atenção a altura de funcionamento do escumador, e 3 divisoria fica com o resto do espaço para por o retorno, e outras coisas, até mesmo peixes a aclimatizar, que é o que eu faço.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Bruno obrigado pela resposta
Mas fiquei com uma duvida. As medidas...
Preciso de saber o tamanho da 1ª da 2ª e da 3ª tanto em comprimento como em altura

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos



----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
era mesmo isso que eu precisava para ter uma ideia.
Então a agua entra na de 17 cm certo?
Na de 30 cm meto o escumador.
E na de 53 cm a bomba de retorno, aquecedores,etc.

Tive a ver as especificaçoes do escumador e são as seguintes:
Overall size incl. Pumpe: 460*255*550 mm
High for removing cup: 560mm
Max. waterlevel in sump: ~22cm

Na divisoria do meio a agua vai estar a 17 cm isso significa que o escumador funciona nessa altura, só nao funciona se a altura da agua for superior a 22 cm certo?
Já agora 460*255*550 mm é o comprimento, a largura e a altura certo?

Eu uma vez vi uma representação de uma sump, acho que ate foi aqui no forum, e ela só tinha uma divisão que era minuscula ( so la cabia a bomba de retorno e as boias) e o resto era tudo amplo.
O dono dessa sump dizia que assim conseguia controlar muito bem a altura da agua na sump. O que acham dessa ideia?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim a água entra na direita da foto, e a melhor altura para esse escumador funcionar é 16-17cm, a partir dos 20cm entra em esforço da bomba, e sim as medidas são como disse.

A sump também pode ficar ampla, mas tem de ter sempre em atenção a altura da água para o escumador, e não convém andar a mexer no nivel da água da sump, não serve de nada.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
Nesse caso, em principio as medidas da sump vao ser estas:
Sump.jpg

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Acho a ultima zona da sump (onde fica a bomba de retorno) demasiado grande. Preferia ter os 50cm no meio, e os 30cm no final. E 20cm para receber a água do aqua é muito, reduzia para 10cm. Assim maximizas o espaço.
Outra coisa era forçar a água a entrar na 2ª zona por baixo, com um 2º vidro faz-se bem.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas :Olá: ,

Quais são as vantagens em forçar a água a entrar na 2º zona por baixo?
E acha que é melhor ter só a bomba no ultimo e o resto no meio?
Se for esse o caso até acho que é melhor ter só, por exemplo, 15 ou 20 cm no ultimo.
No meio então fica o escumador, aquecedores, alguma RV,etc, e para aclimatizar peixes aqui seria o melhor sitio, certo?
Desculpe a minha ignorância mas como ainda não "pesco" muito disto... :Admirado: 
Estou com muitas dúvidas do que se poem em cada zona... e quais as diferenças entre ter uma zona da bomba de retorno grande ou pequena, zona do meio grande ou pequena, etc.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Rafael,
mais uma vez boa noite.
o pouco que eu sei em relação a sump e o que eu agora faria era tal como tens na imagem do bruno e na primeira punha a queda de agua  e talvez no caso de existir espaço punha alguma rocha viva, na segunda o escumador e aquecedor, e na ultima a bomba de retorno unicamente isto porque passo a explicar o que me explicaram a mim.
na zona do escumador deves tentar ter o mínimo de "lixo" possivel logo onde existe a possibilidade de criar lixo seria na primeira divisória isolada da primeira com a agua a entrar por baixo como o Ricardo dizia para fazer a agua circular, a segunda zona onde leva o escumador convém estar sempre limpa logo unicamente o escumador e o aquecedor, e por ultimo a bomba de retorno e todo o resto que queiras por que vai fazer falta é no aquário e não na sump dai por no ultimo para subir logo(balling reatores etc) convém teres as divisórias e não ser ampla pois onde vais notar a evaporação e só no ultimo compartimento. espero ter ajudado.

Abraços
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Ricardo Santos

A ideia com o 2º vidro que estava a dar era tipo isto:

O objectivo como disse o Carlos é fazer circular melhor a água.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas
Sim, já percebi.
Então quantos cm ficam entre aqueles dois vidros, 3 ??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas
> Sim, já percebi.
> Então quantos cm ficam entre aqueles dois vidros, 3 ??
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> Rafael Dias


Boas :Olá: ,

na minha sump tenho 3 vidros assim e penso que seja 3cm que tem de separação, mas quando chegar a casa confirmo. :SbOk2:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas 

Nesse caso seria algo assim:
Sump 2.jpg

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas,
> 
> na minha sump tenho 3 vidros assim e penso que seja 3cm que tem de separação, mas quando chegar a casa confirmo.


Já confirmei e são 3 cm que tenho na minha. :SbOk2:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Então o esquema com as medidas esta aprovado certo??
Ou ainda e preciso fazer alteraçoes??

Acho que a sump é uma daquelas coisas em que se deve ouvir quem tem expriencia e ja exprimentou e sabe o que é melhor,ou seja, eu precisava mesmo das vossas opinioes, das quais estou muito agradecido

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Então o esquema com as medidas esta aprovado certo??
> Ou ainda e preciso fazer alteraçoes??
> 
> Acho que a sump é uma daquelas coisas em que se deve ouvir quem tem expriencia e ja exprimentou e sabe o que é melhor,ou seja, eu precisava mesmo das vossas opinioes, das quais estou muito agradecido
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> Rafael Dias


Eu aprovava, mas eu sou eu  :Smile: 
A minha é quase igual, só tem é os 3 vidro ao meio a dividir 2 zonas, ou seja onde a água cai tem logo o escumador e aquecedor, e depois tem a zona com as bombas de retorno, que agora também tem um reactor de ZEOvit, porque já não tinha espaço no outro lado. Mas só tem 80cm. Está assim de momento (parece suja mas são esponjas e espirografos nos vidros)


Se fosse hoje colocaria assim como tens no esquema, com uma 1ª zona só para a queda e uma 2ª com maior espaço. Acho que fica bem. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tive a ver melhor e não pode ficar assim...
Os dois 1º vidros (os de 45) tem que ficar com 40, porque se por alguma razao a passagem de agua fica bloqueada a agua sai para fora, e se tiver 40 passa por cima dos vidros mas nao sai para fora.
Certo??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas,
> 
> Tive a ver melhor e não pode ficar assim...
> Os dois 1º vidros (os de 45) tem que ficar com 40, porque se por alguma razao a passagem de agua fica bloqueada a agua sai para fora, e se tiver 40 passa por cima dos vidros mas nao sai para fora.
> Certo??
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> Rafael Dias


Sim fica como tenho o vidro do meio.  :Wink: 
Se bem que para bloqueares/entupires aquela passagem é preciso muito.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Sim, isso tambem é verdade...
Mas nunca se sabe...
Mais logo (de manhã) posto aqui as medidas finais (sera que é desta??) :EEK!:  :SbSourire: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Aqui fica mais uma versão final
Sump 2.jpg


Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

PS: Não vou ficar com pouco espaço no armario com uma sump de 100 Cm?? Só fico com 50 cm!!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu nesse espaço punha um aquário deposito de 50cm para água de osmose de reposição, com uma tampa em cima para por os garrafões do balling.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Agora que já me decidi sobre a sump ainda ficam alguas duvidas??

1-Será melhor uma MP40 ou uma MP60??
2-O substrato deve ser de areia viva ou coral esmagado?? quais são as diferenças??
3-A bomba de retorno deve ser mais forte ou não??

Fiz estas perguntas porque tive a ver este topico que e quase igual ao meu e esram estas as diferenças:
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....x70x60-duvidas

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, aqui fica sugestões:

Circulação, Vortech MP60, ou duas MP40, podes comprar uma agora e outra mais tarde.
Escumador ATI Powercone 250i.
Iluminação ATI 8x80W
Retorno Eheim Compact 5000+, eu uso forte para ser mais um movimento no aqua.
Pouca areia, de preferencia viva, Natural Ocean http://www.livesand.com/
75% de rocha viva 25% de morta. Total +- 30kg a 50kg.
Aparelho de osmose Aquili 4 estágios.
Bom sal, ATI, Elos, Crystal sea, Red Sea
Dois aquecedores Eheim 200w.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

A diferença entre a areia viva e o coral esmagado é parecida com a diferença entre RV e RM "né" ?? :SbQuestion2: 
Um tem vida e o outro não...
É melhor ter duas MP40 ou uma MP60??
Se for melhor ter duas MP40 compro uma agora e se for preciso mais tarde compro outra... :SbOk5: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, a diferença é no tamanho da areia, coral esmagado fica sempre maior do que areia morta ou viva.

Se puderes por duas MP40, é preferivel porque depois podes coordena-las.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
Então areia viva é coral esmagado mas mais fino ??
Vou começar só com uma, depois logo se vê...

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, areia é areia, mas vê aqui o que eles tem:

http://www.livesand.com/

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Mas a areia tem vida como a RV ??
O coral esmagado não pois não??
A diferença entre eles os dois é só estética??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim a diferença é a sua grossura, esta é varios tipos de areia viva http://www.livesand.com/, esta é areia morta http://www.reefsand.com/. 

No aqua poe-se de uma ou de outra, ou mistura das duas, viva e morta. O meu conselho é não por mais de 2cm de altura de areia no aqua, 20kg de morta e 9kg viva chega.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Será melhor pôr 30 Kg de areia viva ou 20 viva e 9 morta como disse o Bruno??
Ainda não percebi uma coisa: a areia viva tem "vida" com a Rocha Viva??
Em relação ao sal o que acham do Instant Ocean® è bom? é mau? há melhor? há pior?
E o que acham desta marca:
http://www.newa.it/EN/index_en.php
Em principio a bomba de retorno e os aquecedores vão ser desta marca.
Já vi uma bomba trabalhar e é muito silenciosa.
O sal também é desta marca.
Em relação a testes quais são melhores Dupla ou ELOS?? Ou outra??

Com os melhors cumpimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Aindei a ver melhor e aqui ficam alguns dados muito interessantes (penso eu).
Eheim.JPG
NJ 1.JPG
NJ 2.JPG

Chego á conclusão que a melhor será a NEW-JET 4500.
O que acham, será muito??
Sempre li que mais era melhor porque ajudava na circulação.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

PS: porque é que é preciso carregar no link para ver??

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Depois de pedir opinião a uma pessoa com muita expriencia em corais cheguei há conclusão que leds não é uma opção
Portanto vou pôr, em principio, uma calha ATI PowerModule. Só não sei se de 8 ou de 10!!!
E lampadas as da ATI são boas não são??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

O que acham da rocha da TMC??
Em principio vão ser 44 Kg (2 caixas de 22 Kg)
Acham que vale a pena a calha ser "dimmable"?? :Admirado: 
Gostava que respondensem ás perguntas anteriores. :yb663: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas :Olá: ,

Antes de mais vou dar a minha opinião e/ou o que faria/escolheria...



> Boas,
> 
> Aindei a ver melhor e aqui ficam alguns dados muito interessantes (penso eu).
> Eheim.JPG
> NJ 1.JPG
> NJ 2.JPG
> 
> Chego á conclusão que a melhor será a NEW-JET 4500.
> O que acham, será muito??
> ...


Só vejo uma vantagem da Aquarium System NJ 4500 para a Eheim Compact +5000, o consumo, tendo em conta o que está escrito...para mim Eheim é Eheim! O slogan da Nespresso encaixava que nem uma luva na marca Eheim (Eheim, what else?) :Coradoeolhos: 




> Boas,
> 
> Depois de pedir opinião a uma pessoa com muita expriencia em corais cheguei há conclusão que leds não é uma opção
> Portanto vou pôr, em principio, uma calha ATI PowerModule. Só não sei se de 8 ou de 10!!!
> E lampadas as da ATI são boas não são??
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> Rafael Dias


Para 60cm de largura, 8x chega muito bem!
Sim as lâmpadas ATI continuam a ser as melhores T5 em termos de preço/qualidade na minha opinião!




> Boas,
> 
> O que acham da rocha da TMC??
> Em principio vão ser 44 Kg (2 caixas de 22 Kg)
> Acham que vale a pena a calha ser "dimmable"??
> Gostava que respondensem ás perguntas anteriores.
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> Rafael Dias


Queres dizer da rocha que a TMC distribui...são vários tipos.
Para mim a melhor rocha é a Fiji premium.
Tendo em conta o tamanho do teu aqua e um layout moderno, eu faria a festa com uma caixa.
Calha Dimmable? Tendo dinheiro para investir, vale a pena! :SbOk2:

----------


## Bruno Santos

> Boas,
> 
> O que acham da rocha da TMC??
> Em principio vão ser 44 Kg (2 caixas de 22 Kg)
> Acham que vale a pena a calha ser "dimmable"??
> Gostava que respondensem ás perguntas anteriores.
> 
> Com os melhores cumprimentos,
> Rafael Dias


Boas, sim dimmable deve ser interessante, só acho que a Sunpower chega perfeitamente, não precisa de ser a Powermodule.

Rocha viva Indonesia Premium e Fij são boas, especialmente quando vieram a pouco tempo do mar.

Eu acho que 30kg de viva e 10,20kg de morta chega perfeitamente, normalmente a morta até é mais bonita que a rocha viva.

As lampadas são boas, tens a combinação de cor no site da ATI, e 8 lampadas chega perfeitamente.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Realmente a bomba da Aquarium Systems consome mesmo muito menos.
Como já disse anteriormente são muito silenciosas e o vendedor disse-me que são da mesma qualidade das eheim. 
Então e que lâmpadas devo pôr??
Então Fiji premium será.
Talvez meta só uma caixa ao inicio.
E depois se vir que não chega meto mais.
A calha dimable as vantagens são que dá para controlar melhor o nascer e pôr do sol, certo?
Alguem sabe quantos interruptores trás esta calha e o que controlam eles??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Bruno pelo que eu vi as vantagens na Powermodule em relação á Sunpower é que as Powermodule são mais robustas e têm mais ventoinhas.
Porque dizes que a Sunpower Chega??
Dependendo dos interruptores que trás non-dimmable não será suficiente??
A diferença, entre non-dimmable e dimmable ainda é um pouco grande (mais de 300 )
Compensa o investimento??
No site da ATI aconselham a ter:
1. Blue Plus
2. Aquablue Special
3. Purple Plus
4. Blue Plus
5. Aquablue Special
6. Purple Plus
7. Blue Plus
8. Aquablue Special

O que acham??
Alteravam alguma coisa??
As lâmpadas têm que ser trocadas ao fim de 6 meses ceto??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, as lampadas aguentam 8 a 12 meses porque a calha é ventilada, mas para os corais convém trocar de 6 em 6 meses.

Eu acho o investimento desnecessário na Powermodle e no dimmable, a Sunpower também tem muito boa construção.

A configuração que eles indicam para mim é a melhor.

As calhas trazem 3 fichas, uma para a ventoinhas, e duas para as lampadas, isso depois controla com um daqueles relogios/ficha.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Em relação ao sal o que acham do Instant Ocean® é bom? é mau? há melhor? há pior?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
O que acham deste TDS "meter"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LCD-Digi...3aa03d3ab#shId
Vale a pena ter um destes??
Estava até a pensar em medir a agua do frigorifico (que e filtrada).

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

PS: Andei a ver melhor e encontrei um mais barato :SbRiche: 
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.pt/New-Digi...859764698/item

Porque é que ninguem comenta??? :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas, :Olá: 

Visto que ninguem responde á pergunta do sal... :Admirado: (não devem gostar dele :Coradoeolhos:  :EEK!: )
No entanto tenho outra pergunta.
Andei a ver os testes da Elos e da Dupla, e nem um nem outra tem uma caixa com todos os testes necessários (ou quase todos)
O que acham de ter uma caixa com todos os testes, é uma boa ideia??  :SbRiche: Alguem tem??
E quais são as marcas com refillables, sei que a JBL tem, mais alguma tem??
Compensa comprar os refillables "né"?? :SbRiche: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos, :SbSalut: 
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

boas Rafael, mais uma vez venho aqui dar a minha ajuda...

Bem em relação a bomba de retorno a que eu uso é uma aquabee 3000 chega-me e sobra... não faz nenhum turbilhão no aquario mas para teres a noção já faz o suficiente para abanar corais moles(sei porque já experimentei desligar a de circulação para por um redutor de fluxo).
Em relação a calha a powermodule é o modelo mais recente da ATI diferença entre a powermodule e sunpower é a primeira ser arredondada e a segunda e mais recta, e depois também tem a diferença que a powermodule tens disponível ate 8x80w e na sunpower só tens até 8x54w isto em dimmable.
Em relação a calha ser dimmable no meu ver compensa pois não precisas de estar preocupado com ligar e desligar as luzes a sunpower dimable 8x54W consegues controlar 2+6 com 10 possibilidades em cada canal. na minha opinião e podes verificar no meu setup (e poupando alguns  uma calha de 54W para um aquário de 150 penso ser suficiente...) Já tens luz que nunca mais acaba, que poderias mesmo vender :P.
As lâmpadas que eu uso são também ATI vou te dar a configuração que eu tenho:
blue plus
aqua blue special
actinic
purple
blue plus
aqua blue special
aqua blue special
blue plus

em relação aos testes eu tenho encomendado uma mala da jbl com todos incluídos a excepção de refratometro, penso que tudo anda a volta dos 230-250

espero ter ajudado em alguma coisa

Abraço 
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas :Olá: ,
Carlos borigado pelas respostas. :SbOk: 
Como tem uma calha ATI, aquilo tem dois interruptores "né"? Um para duas lampadas e outro para as outras 6. :SbQuestion2: 
Que 10 possibilidades são essas?? :Admirado: 
Como a diferença para dimmable ainda é um pouco grande :SbRiche: , se calhar fico-me pela non-dimmable.
Em relação ás lâmpadas, fico-me por aquelas e na altura de trocar logo vejo se mudo alguma coisa ou não.
A mala é fixe??
Depois não precisa de comprar os testes de novo "né" ?? Basta os refillables!!! :SbRiche: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos :SbSalut: ,
Rafael Dias 
(Agora ando numa de usar smiles :Coradoeolhos: )

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> "em relação aos testes eu tenho encomendado uma mala da jbl com todos incluídos a excepção de refratometro, penso que tudo anda a volta dos 230-250"


Boas Carlos, com cinco testes apenas da Salifert em separado + refractometro V2 TMC = 105,50 e fazias a festa, a menos que essa mala traga muito mais coisas, que ás vezes não fazem falta nenhuma.
Abraço
José Santos

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

José Santos aquela mala trás mesmo muitos testes.
-ph 7,4 - 9,0
-KH
-Ca
-Mg
-PO4
-NH³
-NO²
-NO³
-Cu
-O²

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

PS: Só não sei é porque é que ele diz que são tão caros:
http://www.aquaristikshop.com/e_Prod...tlab-Marin.htm  80€!!!

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então a estrutura já está feita? O aqua já foi encomendado?

Quando começa a montagem?

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

O aqua já está encomendado e daqui a cerca de 2 semanas já devo ter o aqua e a estrutura. :SbSourire: 
Espero começar a montagem no inicio de Fevreiro.
Quando as coisas começarem a chegar posto fotos.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Olha Rafa, provavelmente é a informação do fornecedor dele, mas para nós lá em casa é salifert, o resto é baba de choco. :yb665:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas :Olá: ,

Em relação á montagem do aqua como deve ser feita??
Estava a pensar em pôr 1º a agua de osmose no aqua, depois o sal e deixava assim com a vortech 1 semana ou assim.(para o sal dissolver bem)
Depois punha a areia viva (estou a pensar em 3 sacos de 9 kg, chega?)
Deixava assim mais uma semana.
Depois punha a RV.
E deixava assim ate fazer o ciclo.
O que acham?
Foi assim que fizeram?? :SbQuestion2: 

Em relação á iluminação sei que tenho que ir pondo mais 1 hora por semana.
Mas como deve ser no final??
Como deve ser o "horário" da luz?? Agora não me lembro como se chama a isso :Coradoeolhos: 

Com os melhores cumprimentos :SbSalut: ,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

O que me aconselham para o moon light??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Não sei se já compreste a calha mas vi que estavas interessado numa Sun Power. Vi uma à venda em segunda mão (350), não sei se estás interessado...
http://www.ShareMyFrags.com/frag/1652

E quanto à mala de testes eu comprei uma da sera que tem tudo o que a jbl tem com a excepção do teste de Mg. Fica muito mais em conta, pois esta custa 60 e poderias comprar o teste de Mg à parte que mesmo assim ficaria mais barato...
http://www.pet4you.net/peixes/equip....marin-box.html

Ficam as minhas sugestões.  :Wink:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

> Oi!
> 
> Não sei se já compreste a calha mas vi que estavas interessado numa Sun Power. Vi uma à venda em segunda mão (350€), não sei se estás interessado...
> http://www.ShareMyFrags.com/frag/1652
> 
> E quanto à mala de testes eu comprei uma da sera que tem tudo o que a jbl tem com a excepção do teste de Mg. Fica muito mais em conta, pois esta custa 60€ e poderias comprar o teste de Mg à parte que mesmo assim ficaria mais barato...
> http://www.pet4you.net/peixes/equip....marin-box.html
> 
> Ficam as minhas sugestões.


Boas,
Já encomendei a calha e de qualquer maneira essa é de 120cm... Obrigado pela sugestão
Realmente essa mala tem tudo o que a JBL tem á exceção do mg (e em vez de o2 tem Fe)
Mas a sera tem refillables?? Ter refillable é que compensa porque basta comparar os liquidos reativos quando acaba.

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias 

PS: O que acham a maneira como pretedo fazer a montagem e como deve ser a iluminação?
E o moon light??
AJUDA!!!

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> Boas,
> Carlos borigado pelas respostas.
> Como tem uma calha ATI, aquilo tem dois interruptores "né"? Um para duas lampadas e outro para as outras 6.
> Que 10 possibilidades são essas??
> Como a diferença para dimmable ainda é um pouco grande, se calhar fico-me pela non-dimmable.
> Em relação ás lâmpadas, fico-me por aquelas e na altura de trocar logo vejo se mudo alguma coisa ou não.
> A mala é fixe??
> Depois não precisa de comprar os testes de novo "né" ?? Basta os refillables!!!
> 
> ...


Boas Rafael, 
em relação a calha dimmable nao traz 2 botoes mas sim 5... (funciona estilo arduino; nada a ver mas para teres uma ligeira ideia) e traz 2 canais programaveis por 10 vias cada uma ex:
eu tenho a funcionar no canal 1 uma lampada azul e uma actinica e no canal 2 as restantes(porque nao existe outra opção) depois as 10 vias posso dar o ex do que faz
via 1: liga as lâmpadas as 18
via 2: leva as lâmpadas ate aos 50% de luz ate as 19
via 3: leva as lâmpadas ate aos 100% de luz ate as 20
via 4: leva as lâmpadas novamente ate aos 50% ate as 21
via 5: leva as lâmpadas para o off ate as 22
com isto ainda te sobram 5 vias para programares da maneira que quiseres, vou te dizer como tenho o meu

canal 1(1 azul e uma actinica)
via 1: on as 18:30
via 2: 100% as 19:30
via 3: off as 20:30
via 4: on as 00:30
via 5:100% as 01:30
via 6: off as 02:30

canal 2 (restantes lampadas)
via 1: on as 19:30
via 2: 100% 22:30
via 3: off as 01:30

(se não estou em erro são estas as horas que eu tenho, mas a programação é assim)
Do on ao 100% as lâmpadas vão aumentando a intensidade gradualmente e vice versa.
a calha dimable sai um pouco mais cara sim sem duvida nenhuma mas por isso é que eu optei por por a medida a baixo do meu aquário e a sun power em vez da powermodulle.
e penso que uma das vantagens grandes do dimablle é não atrofiar tanto os peixes com a chapada de luz que é ao ligares as lâmpadas logo a 100%, também tens a vantagem de estar fora de casa e não teres de te preocupar com o ligar das lâmpadas(sei que se resolve com relógios).
em relação a mala ainda não a tenho mas posso estar enganado mas quase que juro que tem mais testes que esses... mas assim que a tiver informo se sim ou se não.
espero ter sido útil na explicação do dimable.

Abraço 
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Segundo o que o Carlos disse, estou a pensar fazer a iluminação assim:
As 18 liga 2 blue plus.
As 19 liga as restantes.
As 01 desliga as restantes.
As 02 desliga as 2 blue plus.

O que acham??

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Para aqueles que achavam que este reef tinha passado à história, aqui ficam algumas novidades:


Aquario e estrutura.
Obs: A iluminação que se encontra no aquario não é que será usada.



Areia viva ( 3x 4,5 Kg Coral reef + 2x 9 Kg CaribSea) e Mp40

Osmose

Refractometro


Nesta ultima foto, é uma boia para controlar o enchimento da agua de osmose para o reservatório correto??
Como se chama este sistema?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Rafael,

Gosto imenso do móvel, e o acabamento da coluna seca tambem esta muito porreiro, boa sorte com isso.

Abraço
Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Rafael,

Então esse projecto anda ou não? já tem agua?

cumps

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Carlos, obrigado pelo comentário. Também gostei muito.
O aquário já tem água mas ainda não está cheio.

Deixo aqui mais algumas fotos...


Aquario (pode-se ver dois cubos ao lado com agua já feita)


Pormenor do travamento único


Aquario a encher (hoje decidi pôr a água de osmose diretamente para o aquário e ir pondo o sal aos poucos)


Entrada/saída para a SUMP com válvulas


O "móvel" (é mais uma estrutura de inox forrada a vidro)


Pormenor do pente e do Loc-line


Coluna seca.

A coluna deve ficar seca (como está)?
Ou meto um tubo para ficar cheia?
Como é que faz menos barulho?

Com os melhores cumprimentos,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Quanto menor queda de água menos barulho, mais sujidade....

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Pois... foi o que pensei...
Mas acho que prefiro a sujidade ao barulho, sempre se pode limpar.

O que acham do aqua?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tenho o aquario quase cheio (deve ficar cheio amanha) mas só tenho a mp40 a funcionar.
A SUMP e o escumador só chegam 2ª mas eu vou de férias este domingo e só volto na outra 2ª
A minha dúvida é: Faz mal o aquario estar assim tanto tempo com a agua só a ser circulada sem ser escumada? A água pode "estragar" ou a areia pode perder a "vida"??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Penso que se desligares as luzes e deixares não há problema. Caso contrário pode aparecer + algas....

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Nesse caso não deve haver mesmo problema porque as luzes só chegam com o escumador na 2ª

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

este projecto promete  :yb677:  gosto muito do armario

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rafael,

O aquário e móvel estão com bom aspecto  :SbOk: 

Só uma dúvida, essa estrutura inox estará construída de forma a aguentar com o peso do aqua? Digo isto porque aparentemente terá apenas 4 pilares (nos cantos) e poderá haver um risco de a estrutura oscilar... mas também provavelmente depende da espessura do inox usado...  :SbQuestion2:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas Está muito Bom , como foi dito este aqua promete ...  :Wink: 

Penso que o ponto de vista do Artur tem alguma lógica, parece que "falta" ali qualquer coisa ao meio da estrutura ... mas de tudo o que mais me "arrepia" é a sump em cima desse vidro que não parece muito grosso , a ainda por cima na área técnica que tem sempre tendencia a cair qualquer coisa e la se vai o vidro ... 

De qualquer das formas penso que quem fez o aqua e a estrutura sabe o que faz ...

Abraço e boa sorte com o projecto, Vou acompanhando ..

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

A estrutura é feita de inox 316 Marítimo com 40 mm de diâmetro.
A estrutura realmente é basicamente um paralelepipedo á exceção de um tubo ao meio que dá para ver na 1ª foto e na do móvel por dentro.
Acho que não vai haver problema com o peso porque realmente quem fez o aqua e a estrutura sabe o que faz (espero eu...)
Um primo meu que veio cá a casa, que trabalha na construção com engenheiros, disse-me que o tubo redondo é mais resistente que o quadrado, portanto sempre é mais um ponto a favor da resistência.
Espero bem que o vidro aguente (penso que sim) acho que tem cerca de 8 mm.

Obrigado pelos comentários.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Mais umas fotos...


A SUMP


Rocha Fiji Honeycomb (18 Kg) da TMC


Rocha Fiji Premium (12 kg) também da TMC


Iluminária 

O que acham??

Uma dúvida, as lampadas já vinham postas assim. São assim que devem ficar?
As que acendem num circuito separado são a 3ª e a 6ª.
Qual é a frente?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, podes usar a aconfiguração da ATI:

http://www.atiaquaristik.com/de/t5-leuchtstoffroehren

Bei einer Leuchte mit 8 Lampen:

1. Blue Plus
2. Aquablue Special
3. Purple Plus
4. Blue Plus
5. Aquablue Special
6. Purple Plus
7. Blue Plus
8. Aquablue Special

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Pois... já tinha pensado nisso.
Mas sendo assim as que acendem primeiro seriam as purple.
Aí é que está a minha dúvida. As que acendem primeiro e apagam em último são as purple??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, sim, normalmente mete-se 10horas de Purple e Azuis, e 8horas de brancas.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Como é que faço isso??
Só tenho um circuito com a 3ª e a 6ª e as outras noutro...

Cumps,

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, então metes as brancas nesse 3º e 6º circuito. Assim acendem todas as outras primeiro e depois em último essas duas brancas.

Cumps.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Não deviam acender primeiro só duas para o "choque" ser menor??

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Não deviam acender primeiro só duas para o "choque" ser menor??


Boas Rafael,

Sim, normalmente acendem primeiro as azuis/actínicas... assim é uma luz menos forte e os peixes não se assustam tanto... para além de que ficam mais tempo ligadas para os corais.  :SbOk3: 

Eu colocaria portanto as azuis/actinicas nessas posições (3ª e 6ª). A recomendação da ATI é apenas indicativa... se se alterar a ordem das lâmpadas subtilmente não haverá grandes problemas com a iluminação nem temperaturas de cor.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Acho que vou deixar como vinha só não sei é qual é a frente.



A frente é o lado esquerdo ou o lado direito????

Em relação a vivos quando é que posso introduzir a equipa de limpeza e o que devo pôr???

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas rafael...

Primeiro que tudo isso tem tudo muito bom aspecto...
segundo tem calma com isso... este pode se dividir em varias coisas...
primeiro a frente da calha se for ATI dimable será onde tem o controlador da calha... se não for dimable penso que seja indiferente pois o que interessa é o lado onde vai cair o fio da corrente...
segundo tens que maturar essa roca toda isto é uns bons pares de dias a maturar essa rocha pois o escumador ira tirar muita porcaria fora...
resumindo tens que deixar o ciclo fazer por completo por norma isso resume-se se não estou em erro em media a 2 meses, a não ser que utilizes produtos para acelerar o ciclo, eu não te sei dizer ao certo quanto tempo é para ficar completo pois a minha rocha já entrou maturada assim como a areia... 
e por fim a equipa de limpeza só entra no final disso pois um pico de amónia é o suficiente para te mandar tudo ao ar...

P.S. em relação a configuração das lâmpadas eu estou bastante contente com a minha é uma questão de andares um pouco atrás e veres como esta a minha... já agora que lâmpadas tens? se tiveres as brancas normais da ATI se não estou em erro aqua blue especial e tiveres a oportunidade de trocar pela nova da ATI (coral plus) eu aconselho vivamente a trocar pois já vi a mesma a trabalhar e acredita é brutal...é um branco mais azulado e faz um espectro brutal... mas e só um conselho...

Espero ter ajudado
Abraço

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

A frente que eu estava a perguntar tem a ver com a posição das lâmpadas, se a frente for a esquerda as três primeiras são iguais e a seguir é uma aquablue se for a direita, a seguir ás três primeiras é uma blueplus.
Em relação à rocha eu coloquei-a no aquário diretamente da caixa. Não tinha que fazer nada antes, pois não?? Ou tinha??
Pus 30 kg de Rocha viva e cerca de 3 ou 4 kg de morta que me deram, mas vou pôr mais morta, em principio 2 ou 3 plates.
O que queres dizer com a tua rocha ter entrado maturada ?? Estava viva??

Vou fazendo testes para saber quando o ciclo está completo... Que produtos conhecem que sejam bons para acelerar o ciclo?? Em quanto tempo é que esses produtos conseguem ter o ciclo pronto?? Esses produtos são simplesmente bactérias não prejudicam o aquário, ou prejudicam?? Depois de ter o ciclo completo os primeiros a entrar são a equipa de limpeza certo?? Que quantidades aconselham?? 

Em relação a peixes e corais que sites conhecem tipo liveaquaria mas que tenha varias espécies de cada família em cada pagina para não ter que abrir mil e uma páginas para conhecer melhor os peixes e corais que existem para aquários??

Carlos não encontrei a tua configuração... Quando tiver que trocar as lâmpadas pensarei certamente em comprar umas coral plus. Obrigado pelo conselho.

Ainda em relação à iluminação quanto tempo devem ficar as lâmpadas ligadas tendo em conta que tenho dois circuitos e que tenho mais de 1 watt por litro (640 w para 540 litros). Penso que por isso não devo precisar de ter as luzes todas ligadas durante tanto tempo quanto é costume. E à outra coisa que não percebo. Se eu ligar as luzes diguemos por volta das 17 até ás 2 da manha (9 horas).O dia dos peixes e corais não fica muito maior devido a luz indirecta da rua que vão receber ao longo do dia?? Assim ficam com um dia de cerca das 9 da manha até às 2 da manhã! Ou a luz da rua é indiferente??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

Edit: desculpem, não reparei que me alonguei tanto  :Smile:

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

> A frente que eu estava a perguntar tem a ver com a posição das lâmpadas, se a frente for a esquerda as três primeiras são iguais e a seguir é uma aquablue se for a direita, a seguir ás três primeiras é uma blueplus.


tudo depende de como vais gostar mais de ver.. se gostares de um espectro mais azulado penso que se puseres mais azuis a frente que corta um pouco o branco.. mas dudo depende de como vais gostar mais de ver...




> Em relação à rocha eu coloquei-a no aquário diretamente da caixa. Não tinha que fazer nada antes, pois não?? Ou tinha??
> Pus 30 kg de Rocha viva e cerca de 3 ou 4 kg de morta que me deram, mas vou pôr mais morta, em principio 2 ou 3 plates.
> O que queres dizer com a tua rocha ter entrado maturada ?? Estava viva??


Penso que não tinhas de fazer nada antes, mas agora vais der que deixar ela maturar (sair a porcaria, penso eu, notas isso pois o escumador vai se babar que nem um louco provavelmente)
mais rocha morta tudo depende de como tens o layout, se gostas, se não gostas... mas como a morta praticamente só cria volume e esconderijos, uma vez que queres plates é um pouco indiferente... pois eu de viva só tenho isso de peso também...
Sim rafael a minha já vinha bem viva e maturada, tal como a agua e metade da areia, logo isso acelera imenso o ciclo.




> Vou fazendo testes para saber quando o ciclo está completo... Que produtos conhecem que sejam bons para acelerar o ciclo?? Em quanto tempo é que esses produtos conseguem ter o ciclo pronto?? Esses produtos são simplesmente bactérias não prejudicam o aquário, ou prejudicam?? Depois de ter o ciclo completo os primeiros a entrar são a equipa de limpeza certo?? Que quantidades aconselham??


Sim vai fazendo testes para saber quando o ciclo esta pronto, existem varios tipos de produtos no mercado, tudo vai da tua disponibilidade financeira, ao teu gosto, tens produtos por exemplo da Red Sea, tens produtos da fauna marin, da korallen zucht entre outros... eu quero ver se começo a utilizar os da Red Sea mas para puxar um pouco pelo crescimento dos corais e pelas cores. 
A grande parte das marcas por norma diz que o ciclo fica pronto em 15 dias( se é verdade ou não, não sei)... 
Penso que não Prejudiquem em nada o aquario.
Por norma sim os primeiros a entrar são sempre a equipa de limpeza, aqui tens varias opções, voltando a mexer nos €€, desde ermitas de patas castanhas, azuis, vermelhas , verdes etc, tens também turbos, strombus, etc e uma questão de gosto e de compatibilidade, pois segundo sei ermitas gostam de comer strombus por ex.
A quantidade a mesma coisa volta a mexer nos €€ eu quando começei pus 4 ermitas de paras castanhas, duas semanas mais tarde voltei a por mais 4 e 2 meses depois pus um super ermita de patas azuis e é a unica coisa que tenho o de patas azuis nunca comeu nenhum dos outros, e agora ando a ponderar colocar uns 4 stronbus.. penso que não e preciso carregar muito na equipa de limpeza pois se eles se dão para preguiçosos e dinheiro mandado a rua praticamente...





> Em relação a peixes e corais que sites conhecem tipo liveaquaria mas que tenha varias espécies de cada família em cada pagina para não ter que abrir mil e uma páginas para conhecer melhor os peixes e corais que existem para aquários??


Não conheço sites por ai alem com essas características os que eu uso normalmente são:

http://www.liveaquaria.com/

http://coral.aims.gov.au/

http://www.ultimatereef.net/info/iddb/

Alem destes utilizo o google imagens conforme vejo um peixe diferente que ate me possa agradar.... hehehe





> Carlos não encontrei a tua configuração... Quando tiver que trocar as lâmpadas pensarei certamente em comprar umas coral plus. Obrigado pelo conselho.


A configuração que eu tenho neste momento uma vez que vejo o aquario dos dois lados tenho quando entro na sala assim:

Entrada da sala:

blue plus- Liga em segundo quando as outras desligam
aqua blue special- Liga em segundo quando as outras desligam
blue plus- Liga primeiro 01h30m 
purple- Liga em segundo quando as outras desligam
purple- Liga em segundo quando as outras desligam
blue plus- Liga primeiro 01h30m
aqua blue special- Liga em segundo quando as outras desligam
actinic- Liga em segundo quando as outras desligam

fundo da sala.




> Ainda em relação à iluminação quanto tempo devem ficar as lâmpadas ligadas tendo em conta que tenho dois circuitos e que tenho mais de 1 watt por litro (640 w para 540 litros). Penso que por isso não devo precisar de ter as luzes todas ligadas durante tanto tempo quanto é costume. E à outra coisa que não percebo. Se eu ligar as luzes diguemos por volta das 17 até ás 2 da manha (9 horas).O dia dos peixes e corais não fica muito maior devido a luz indirecta da rua que vão receber ao longo do dia?? Assim ficam com um dia de cerca das 9 da manha até às 2 da manhã! Ou a luz da rua é indiferente??


Eu só posso falar por mim... hehe 
Mas a configuração de horas que tenho é esta agora (reduzi pois os vidros não paravam limpos)

canal 1(1 azul e uma actinica)
via 1: on as 19:00
via 2: 100% as 19:30
via 3: off as 20:30
via 4: on as 23:30
via 5:100% as 00:00
via 6: off as 01:00

canal 2 (restantes lampadas)
via 1: on as 19:30
via 2: 100% 22:30
via 3: off as 00:30

Não te consigo precisar agora pois não estou em casa para ver ao certo

Reduzi por dois ou três principais motivos, 1º e menos importante a limpeza dos vidros, 2º o stress dos peixes ficavam muito poucas horas as escuras e 3º o consumo eléctrico... e uma vez que tenho alguns corais fantásticos que mesmo as escuras estão abertos também me levou a reduzir...
o meu aquário esta numa localização da sala que leva com luz da rua quase todo o dia sendo ela grande parte e mais forte a partir por volta da 11 por isso reduzi um pouco.. se vai fazer bem ou mal não sei... mas eu reduzi...

bem Rafael penso que respondi a tudo, baseado na minha pouca experiência mas tentei responder... qualquer duvida não temas em perguntar manda MP se preferires.

Abraço

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Rafael,

Parabéns pelo aquário que tens, tanto gostei que tive de encomendar um  :Big Grin: 
Isso quer é água... peixes... corais... =)

1 Abraço
Armando

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Como acham que fica melhor??
Opção 1

Frente          
aquablue
purple
blue plus
aquablue
blue plus
blue plus
purple
aquablue

Opção 2

Frente          
aquablue
purple
blue plus
aquablue
aquablue
blue plus
purple
blue plus 

Estou mais inclinado para a 2

Estou a pensar pôr Prime ou Stability (ambos seachem).
Alguem já usou??
Qual é melhor para um aquario novo??

Carlos muito obrigado pela ajuda  :Pracima: 
Os sites que me indicaste são muito interessantes. Gostei mais do do ultimatereef era mesmo isso que procurava. A ver se me increvo...
Em relação á equipa de limpez existem uns melhores e outros piores a limpar ou é tudo igual e é conforme o que gostarmos mais??
Não existem tipo umas quantidades aconselhadas para a equipa de limpeza conforme os litros do aquario??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas Rafael,

Em relação a iluminação eu punha a opção 2 mas ao contrario ou seja trocava a lâmpada de traz com a da frente, pois gosto de uma luz mais azulada...

em relação as bacterias porque e que não optas por um sistema tipo zeovit ou red sea? não conheço esse da seachem, so falo no zeovit ou red sea porque podes dar continuidade para o futuro como por ex na coloração dos corais.

A equipa de limpeza penso que não exista um numero mínimo por litro pois existe mesmo pessoas que nem sequer a tem tudo depende do que gostas de ver.. muitos caranguejos a vaguear pelo areao e pela rocha mete muitos se gostas de lesmas a andar pelos vidros e tudo o resto mete turbos e strombus... atenção que existe sim uns melhores que outros a limpar mas também existe uns que acabam por comer os outros nem todos são compatíveis assim como futuramente tens corais que podem nao gostar tanto da tua equipa de limpeza tudo depende do que queres ter e onde tens... posso dar o exemplo que já me disseram o bubble coral http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...449&pcatid=449 por norma e posto na areia e os ermitas gostam de andar por cima de tudo... este coral não gosta muito disso por ex.

em relação ao agradecimento não tens nada que agradecer pois o forum serve para isso mesmo tirar duvidas e pedir ajudas... qualquer coisa já sabes não exites... se tiveres possibilidade e algum interesse passa na loja onde eu costumo comprar as minhas coisas todas que o proprietário e bastante atencioso e na minha modesta opinião percebe imenso de agua salgada.

Abraço e força com isso.

Carlos Ressurreição

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas Carlos,

Como a calha não tem frente meto de uma maneira se achar que não fica bem viro-a  :Smile: 

Que sistemas são esses?? São bactérias para o inicio do aqua?? O que eu queria mesmo era só bactérias para acelerar o ciclo. Tanto o Prime como o Stability são aconselhados para o inicio do ciclo, só que o Stability preciso de pôr durante 7 dias e uma embalagem de 250 ml não chega e o Prime basta uma vez e uma embalagem de 250 ml chega e sobra e o preço ainda é 2 euros mais barato. Por isso se calhar meto o Prime...

Já agora quanto custa em média cada especie das equipas de limpeza só para ter uma ideia de se tiver uma equipa grande vou gastar uma fortuna ou nao  :Smile:  

Acho que tenho de agradecer porque as pessoas não são obrigadas a ajudar...

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

boas... 

Não precisas virar a calha basta trocares as lâmpadas...

Olha estava bastante convencido que o da red sea servia para acelerar o ciclo mas estava enganado fui dar uma vista de olhos para não induzir em erro... Mas a Korallen zunt (sistema Zeovit) tem esses produtos... dou-te um exemplo de um que diz que ao final do 14º dia o ciclo esta pronto... fica aqui o link para teres uma ideia.. http://www.korallen-zucht.de/en/shop...34_zeobak.html. Os produtos zeovit alem de darem para a fase inicial também dão para o posterior ou seja acabas por não deitar dinheiro a rua... e se eu tivesse de usar era este...

Nesse link tens um produto da korallen zunt mas deixo aqui o link para veres por completo

http://www.korallen-zucht.de/en/shop...nce/index.html

se tiveres interesse em outros sistemas mas não aposto que tenha o tal para acelerar o ciclo.

Red Sea

http://www.redseafish.com/index.aspx?id=4225

Fauna marin

http://www.faunamarin.de/en/ultralith-system/

Em relação a equipa de limpeza os preços variam imenso... mediante a espécie em questão. Não te querendo enganar penso que ermitas normais de patas castanhas ou lá que raio é andam na casa dos 4€ cada... strombus na casa dos 6/7€ penso eu... 


P.S.: De facto as pessoas não são obrigadas a ajudar mas se chamam a um forum de comunidade qual é o interesse se não estivermos cá para ajudar e ser ajudados?

Abraço

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

O da korallen zucht parece interessante, mas eu não estou para pôr daquilo todos os dias (agora que ainda não tenho nada) e ainda por cima convem desligar o escumador. Talvez quando tiver corais e peixes compre sistemas desses de aditivos todos os dias.
Esse era muito bom se bastasse por uma vez para acelerar o ciclo  :Smile: 
Talvez meta o prime, visto que basta por uma vez e depois posso usar para outras coisas quando o aquario tiver montado. E não é assim tão caro (16-18€).

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas o prime é da Seachem ?? é que se for, esse  não é para ciclar o que se utiliza para ajudar no ciclo é o Stability ...

Abraço ...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Sim é da seachem.
Tanto o prime como o stability diziam que eram bons para ajudar no ciclo, mas o stability era preciso de por durante varios dias e o prime basta uma vez.
Por isso comprei o prime que me vai dar algum jeito agora e no futuro numa emergencia (picos de amonia ou nitritos).
Mesmo assim se calhar ainda vou comprar isto:
http://www.newa.it/EN/produits_addit...r_eaudemer.php
O que acham?? Isto é que são mesmo bactérias para o ciclo.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Sim o prime ajuda nisso , mas ajuda a "desintoxicar" amonia e nitritos, ou seja nao ajuda no ciclo, ajuda a "remover" amonia e nitritos durante o ciclo ... porque para ciclar mesmo ou para ajudar a ciclar é mesmo o Stability ...
de qualquer das formas nunca faz mal ter em casa para as situações que referiste ...

Quanto as bactérias , e em relação a esse produto especifico , não te posso dizer nada porque não conheço ...

Abraço ...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Já comprei o Bio-degradeur.
Na 2ª faço testes.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Vou fazer aqui um pequeno relatório do que se passou nos ultimos dias no aquario (quase nada, claro  :Smile:  ):
Como tinha dito no dia 11 comprei e adicionei o Prime.
Depois no dia 13 comprei o Bio-degrader e pus uma dose dupla como indicava a embalagem ("Dose normal semanal:2,5 ml por cada 100 litros, duplicar a dose durante a instalação de um aquario novo")
Isto era a tradução em PT num autocolante como custuma ter.
Mas... na 4 feira (18) estava a olhar para embalagem e descobri que dava para descolar a parte da frente e atras encontravam-se as instruções noutras linguas onde dizia o seguinte :"in order to speed up the maturation process, we recommend that you double or triple the basic dose (5 to 7.5 ml per 100l) for 2 to 4 days...." para quem não percebe ingles diz para duplicar ou triplicar a dose durante 2 a 4 dias. Portanto na 4ª pus logo 2,5 vezes a dose e tbm na 5ª e na 6ª. 
Fica aqui o aviso para quem comprar este produto.
Agora os testes que fiz:
...............Dia 12 Dia 16
Kh.............. 7.......7
Ph ..............7,8....7,6
Amónia........+5.....+5
Nitritos........+1.....+1
Nitratos.......15.....50
Densidade....1.024..1.024

A ver se faço mais testes hoje ou amanhã para ver se as bacterias já fizeram alguma coisa.

Os termostatos estão ligados mas no minimo (22ºC). Influencia alguma coisa a temp estar baixa visto que não tenho vivos?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

Na minha opinião devias aumentar a temperatura ja para os valores ideais ... Se nao estou em erro a salinidade está directamente relacionado com a temperatura, e nesta faze em que estás quanto mais estavéis estiverem as coisas melhor ... Ja eu tenho outro problema, a minha temperatura nao baixa dos 25 .. Ja desliguei os termostatos da ficha e mesmo assim nem a noite baixa, aquecimento central "power" hehehe


Abraço

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Mas não influencia mais nada a não ser a salinidade? Não está assim tão baixa... Não pus logo de inicio para 25 porque assim evaporava mais água e como ainda não tenho osmorregulador...
Aquela zona da casa é mais fria portanto não tenho esse problema.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

E em relação a livros o que aconselham?
Estava a pensar num livro com os peixes/corais mais conhecidos e as informações básicas deles.
Uma coisa pequena. Para já não quero nenhuma enciclopedia.
As minhas opções são estas  :Smile:  :
http://tmc.purestone.co.uk/flipping/...ndex.html#/26/
Claro que as minhas opções não são todos os livros porque há alguns que por muito que se quisesse ter para já não dá  :SbRiche: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas .. 

Sim a difernça de temperatura nao é muita ...Por isso a partida nao deves ter problemas ..

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Alguns parâmetros variam consoante a temperatura (como o pH e a densidade) por isso algumas medições vão dar valores diferentes quando a temperatura for aumentada.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rafael,

Os nitratos terem passado de 15ppm para 50ppm acho que significa que o aquário já está a nitrificar e as bactérias a fazerem o trabalho  :SbOk:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Sim tambem acho que e um bom sinal mas como depois pus durante mais tres dias ja deve ter feito mais efeito.
Amanha (hoje) faço testes e ponho aqui para verem a evolução do ciclo.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

Edit: E livros??

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Fiz agora testes:
Ph 7,6
Kh 6
Amónia < 0,05
Nitritos + 1
Nitratos 50

O que acham?
O pico de amónia já passou.
Mas ainda tenho nitritos...

Acham que na 2ª feira se já não tiver nitritos posso pôr a equipa de limpeza e um casal de ocellaris?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Fiz agora testes:
> Ph 7,6
> Kh 6


Boas,

O Kh está baixo (e como consequência o pH também baixo), então idealmente subir o Kh para um valor entre 7 e 8 ºd. E quando estes parâmetros estabilizarem, pensar então na equipa de limpeza. Não esquecendo também uma TPA generosa para baixar os nitratos dos 50ppm para um valor entre os 0 e os 20 (máx) ppm

----------


## João Seguro

> Boas,
> 
> O Kh está baixo (e como consequência o pH também baixo), então idealmente subir o Kh para um valor entre 7 e 8 ºd. E quando estes parâmetros estabilizarem, pensar então na equipa de limpeza. Não esquecendo também uma TPA generosa para baixar os nitratos dos 50ppm para um valor entre os 0 e os 20 (máx) ppm


Concordo com o Artur, tudo minimamente estável.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Uma TPA de cerca de 30% podia resolver o problema do Kh e Ph ou é necessário uma medida "mais drástica?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Artur Fonseca

As TPAs são boas para repor elementos-traço e diluir nitratos e fosfatos...

Para manter os níveis de cálcio e carbonatos convém ter um método dedicado... entre as opções, adicionar kalk, adicionar bio-cálcio+carbonatos por Balling, reactor de cálcio, etc. Nesta altura, não havendo corais, a TPA até poderá servir razoavelmente para subir o Ca e Kh, mas a médio e longo prazo por si só será insuficiente...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Sim a minha ideia era para subir um pouco os valores enquanto o aquario esta despovoado.
Quando começar a pôr corais aí sim precisarei de um método para manter os niveis.
Ainda não pesquisei muito o assunto mas pelo que tenho visto há muito gente a começar a usar balling pela sua facilidade/simplicidade/...
O que me aconselham ??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Boas eu aconselho balling.

Em relação a subires o KH com a água da nossa costa não me parece que dê resultado pois os níveis de KH são mais baixos do que necessitas. Penso que deves pensar num método qualquer para estabilizar esse parâmetro. 
Para baixar nitratos e fosfatos são boas essas grandes TPA's
Podes entretanto pensar em formas de baixar os nitratos e  fosfatos depois, tipo reactores, mangues, macroalgas.....

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Sim estava mesmo a pensar em balling. 
Podiam dar uns links/sites sobre isso?
É que para encontrar um site bom sobre alguma coisa temos que ver 100 ...  :Smile: 
As TPA's são com sal sintético e agua de osmose. Essa água tem o kh a 10 portanto já deve subir um pouco.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ..

Tens aqui um link de um Companheiro de fórum que te vai dar umas boas luzes do balling ...

http://reefcentral.wordpress.com/201...rin-portugues/

Abraço ..

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Venho aqui postar mais algumas novidades deste meu aquário.
Portanto, no domingo alterei o layout e fiz uma tpa de cerca de 125 litros de água.
Na segunda adicionei os primeiros habitantes...
São eles:

Um coral sarcophyton spp.

2 amphiprion ocellaris

8 trochus histrio

8 ermitas

10 nassarius e 5 cerith

e ainda uma maldive starfish
Em relação a esta estrela parece que no meio estão a sair as "tripas" para fora... É normal ?? Está a morrer?? O que fazer??


Uma geral do aquário.

Aceitam-se opiniões  :Smile: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## carlos ressurreicao

Boas rapaz... o sistema ainda e mt novo... tens ai a resposta para a estrela...

abraço e boa continuação layot engraçado

Abraço

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Pois talvez....
Ainda não fiz testes desde antes da tpa :S
Vou ver se faço amanhã e depois ponho aqui os resultados.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, deves perguntar informações sobre os animais antes dos comprares. As estrelas só devem ser colocadas em aquários com os parâmetros estáveis, algo que não acontece em aquários montados há pouco tempo... todos os outros animais devem aguentar-se sem problema...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Pois... quando comprei a estrela disseram-me que podia pô-la á vontade que era resistente e que não havia problema do aquario ser novo.
E talvez até fosse verdade porque hoje fiz testes e descobri porque estava assim...
Agora já está melhor (acho eu) porque aquelas "feridas" sararam, mas agora parece que algumas pernas nas pontas se estão a "desfiar" :S
Os testes (de hoje):

Temp. 24ºC
Kh 7
ph 7,8
amonia Mais de <0,05 e menos de 0,1
nitritos 0,4
nitratos 10-15
fosfatos 0,05
silica 1
calcio 320
magnesio 1180
dens. 1.024

só faltou mesmo fazer o de cobre  :Smile: 

Bom mas percebi o que aconteceu... como tenho nitritos devo ter tido um pico de amonia quando introduzi os vivos... devem ter sido muitos de uma só vez... mas tinha mesmo de ter peixes no aquario este sabado!

Comentem!!

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Isso de ter que ter peixes ....mesmo que morram???? passando à frente... eu corrigia o kh->9 para estabilizar o ph e uma boa tpa com uns 30% para limpar essa amonia e nitritos. Paralelamente vais subindo o ca e mg.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Isso era só porque amanha sai uma noiva de minha casa e convinha ter algum peixe no aquário. 
Claro que se eu visse que ainda havia amónia não punha os peixes. Prefiro não por peixes do que por e morrerem. Claro...

Para aumentar o kh tenho este produto do aquário de agua doce
http://wate-r-evolution.com/loja/mod...h-kh-plus.html
Posso por isto não posso??
A ver se faço outra Tpa um dia destes... O problema e que para ser 30% tem de ser a volta de 200 litros e fazer 200 litros.... De 120 litros ainda da para fazer... Como e que fazem as trocas de agua?? Eu vou fazer a agua num cubo de 50 ....

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

eu vou ao mar e trago em bidons de 20-30lts, tiro a água da sump (quantidade respectiva) e meto lá a água que recolho e depois estabilizo a temperatura e volto a ligar a bomba de reposição. 200lts feitos com sal sai caro. Vais ali ao cabo raso que é porreiro. Costumo ir lá...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Pois... mas eu não uso agua do mar...
nunca se sabe e com esta poluição de hoje em dia prefiro não arriscar...
Mas o que acham da minha ideia de fazer num cubo de 50 cm ??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

podes fazer dentro de um bidon, duma panela, eheheheh num lado qualquer.... Um cubo é tão bom como outro recipiente. Quando fazia água, fazia-a dentro dum balde grande...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Eu pensei num cubo de vidro porque é o unico objecto que me lembro que leve tanta agua para o espaço que ocupa.
Um cubo de 50 cm leva sensivelmente 125 litros. Imaginem o tamanho de uma panela, de um bidon ou de um balde grande que levasse 125 litros...  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Em relaão á estrela parece que vai mesmo morrer. :Frown:  está-se a defazer mas ainda não a tirei...

Acham que o coral fica bem onde está??

Esqueci-me de referir no outro dia, mas comprei os livros "a pocket expert guide" dos peixes e dos invertebrados.
Estou a gostar deles. O que acham?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Nunca os li... Tens caixas de pvc reforçado para diferentes litragens, por ex 500 lts... Mas como disse o cubo serve perfeitamente. Se a estrela ainda tiver viva tenta retira-la para um aquário e fazer uma quarenta a ver se se safa. Mete lá o material necessário... luz, escumação, etc. Não sei do que ela se alimenta mas era bom ver se ela comia alguma coisa para ganhar forças

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Por norma as estrelas alimenta-se de algas e restos que existe na rocha e areão, espero não tar a dizer asneira, se tiver um amigo que tenho um aquario peça para ficar com ela pois o aquario já estara estavel

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Que caixas são essas?? Talvez sejam melhores que um cubo de vidro porque não se partem com tanta facilidade.

Infelizmente não tenho nenhum aquario de quarentena/hospital senão já a tinha posto lá.
Não sei do que se alimenta mas num livro que comprei diz que de anemonas e que ao fim de cerca de um ano morrem de malnutrição.
E tambem não conheço ninguem que tenha um aquario para por a estrela. 
Não devia mesmo ter comprado esta estrela. :Icon Cry: 
Disseram-me que não havia problema....
Já estive a pôr um buffer para corrigir o ph e o kh. talvez isso ajude.
Antes de pôr fiz testes e o ph estava a 7,8 e o kh a 7.
Daqui a bocado vejo se já subiu.

Já agora porque é que o ciclo se fez e não tive e ainda não tenho nenhumas algas??! :SbQuestion2: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

As algas aparecem por excesso de nutrientes o que é normal no início dos aquários quando ainda não há "vida" que consuma esses nutrientes a mais. Enquanto não tiveres a amónia e nitritos a 0 estás longe de ter o aquário com o ciclo terminado

Edit: o teu aquário foi montado depois do meu e o meu ainda não está maturado e ainda vai demorar para isso acontecer, a diferença é que eu, passado 2 semanas tinha tudo a 0. Enchi-o com água do mar + a água do meu antigo aquário, tudo continha muita vida microscópica o que ajudou a desenvolver mais depressa o ciclo de maturação deste.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Eu já tive a amónia e nitritos a 0. Acho eu...
Tive foi um pico quando introduzi os vivos(acho eu mais uma vez...)
Então é normal não haver algas??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

É bom não haver algas  :Wink:  São uma chatice. Porém penso que mais cedo ou mais tarde elas vão te bater à porta :P

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

pois... espero que quando aparecerem seja em pequeno nº e que a equipa de limpeza trate delas depressa.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Acho que a estrela esta mesmo nas ultimas o que devo fazer quando morrer? Tiro e meto no lixo? E se ainda estiver viva quando a tirar e deitar fora?
Não quero que sofra...

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Cesar Soares

A estrela se estiver a morrer, começa a desfazer-se nas pontas... Quando isso acontece, é praticamente irrevedrsivel e o fim dela. O melhor é tirar e deitar fora mesmo..
Na minha opinião, as únicas estrelas boas para se terem em aquários são os ofiuros... Todas as outras, regra geral, não vivem mais do que uns meses em aquário...

Se perceberes inglês, dá uma vista de olhos:
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-12/rs/index.php

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Pois... realmente começou-se a desfazer cada vez mais nas pontas. Até praticamente não se mexer.  :Frown: 
Num livro que tenho tambem diz que todas as estrelas morrem ao fim de cerca de um ano de malnutrição. Devia ter visto primeiro no livro antes de comprar.
Esse site não está a abrir não sei porque.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Parece que falei demasiado cedo sobre as algas.
O areão já está a ficar castanho  :Frown: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Só há dois tipos de aquarios os que já tiveram algas e os que vão ter, não existe os que numca tiveram :yb624:  tpa e paciencia isso passa

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Desculpa, mas estás enganado. Há 3 tipos! falta os do meu tipo, os que têm algas! :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Também existem aqueles que tem sempre  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexandre Manuel Pinheiro

Boa tarde.

Onde arranjou o sistema de difusor de agua que aparece na segunda foto.

Melhores cumprimentos.

Alexandre Pinheiro


> Boas,
> 
> Para aqueles que achavam que este reef tinha passado à história, aqui ficam algumas novidades:
> 
> 
> Aquario e estrutura.
> Obs: A iluminação que se encontra no aquario não é que será usada.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Na loja onde comprei o aquario a GAD.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Alexandre Manuel Pinheiro

Boas.
Obrigado pela resposta, pronta.
Os meus mais sinceros parabéns, pela qualidade da montagem do aquário, excelente projeto.
Cumprimentos. 
Alexandre Pinheiro

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tens que dar os parabéns ao Ricardo que ele é que fez o aquário  :Smile: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

Edit: Não percebi se estavas a falar do aquario em si (vidros) ou de tudo. O Ricardo só fez mesmo o aquario.  :Smile: 
Se estavas a falar de tudo (acho que sim), obrigado.  :Smile:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Andei a passear ai pela net e já não me lembro como lembrei-me de pesquisar mais sobre macro-algas.
Reparei que a mais facil de manter é a Chaetomorpha.
O que acham de a pôr?

Fica bem na 1ª divisão, não fica?



Pesquisei mas não encontrei uma coisa. Quanto tempo deve a iluminação ficar ligada por dia ??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

Edit: Tenho de ver se coloco aqui uma foto mais actualizada da sump  :Smile:

----------


## Cesar Soares

Normalmente quem mantem chaetomorpha em sumps, mantém as luzes ligadas 24/7...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
Antes de mais obrigado pela rapidissima resposta.
Era isso que eu "temia". É capaz de não ficar muito bem ver-se uma luz no móvel (como é de vidro se calhar vê-se)
Faz mal ter luz só á noite tipo da 1 da manhã ás 9?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Cesar Soares

Não, claro que não.. Apenas o crescimento será menor..

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Era isso que eu "temia". É capaz de não ficar muito bem ver-se uma luz no móvel (como é de vidro se calhar vê-se)
> Faz mal ter luz só á noite tipo da 1 da manhã ás 9?


Boas Rafael,

É muito comum e recomendado ter os refúgios de algas / macro-algas em contraciclo com a iluminação do aquário, por isso umas 8 horas da 1:00 às 9:00 estará perfeito.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rafael,

Parabéns pelo teu aquário  :Smile: 

As macroalgas no primeiro compartimento da sump vão sofrer com a agitação da entrada de água na mesma, não sei qual será o impacto nelas mas provavelmente o melhor será colocá-las no compartimento seguinte. As macroalgas são uma forma de removeres nitratos e fosfatos da água mas eventualmente podem também competir com os corais na absorção de outros nutrientes. Como sabes o pH num aquário com organismos fotossintéticos varia de acordo com o fotoperíodo (luz = fotossíntese = absorção de CO2 = pH aumenta), ou seja o pH durante o decorrer do período diurno vai aumentar e o oposto irá suceder no período nocturno. Os oceanos de onde os habitantes dos nossos aquários vêm são ambientes muito estáveis ao nível dos parâmetros físico-químicos, como tal os organismos que aqui vivem estão evolutivamente adaptados a essa estabilidade. Como tal a utilização de macroalgas com um fotoperíodo invertido ao do aquário vai atenuar essa variação de pH contribuindo para um ecossistema mais estável.

Boa sorte

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Obrigado por todas as respostas. Sendo assim vou pô-las com luz á noite.
Em relação ao sitio onde as pôr. Como a minha sump não tem refugio, pensei em pô-las no 1º compartimento.
Em relação ao 2º compartimento, é onde está o escumador e penso que até terá mais movimento que o 1º visto que o escumador é muito forte e que no 1º como a água cai no saco perde alguma força.
Em relação á iluminação estou a pensar num género de DIY com fita led que ficará do lado de fora do vidro.
Depois posto fotos.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos para verem o desenvolvimento do aquário.

Vista geral

Casal de occelaris

Zona técnica

Onde quero pôr as algas

Auto top up da TMC (muito fixe)

Caixa  :Smile: 

Aceitam-se comentários =)

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Mantém-se tudo na mesma só que de castanho passou a verde  :Smile: 

Reparei hoje que tenho uma praga de não sei do quê.
São uns bichos brancos muito pequenos (1 mm) que estão no vidro. Parecem pulgas...
São centenas se não milhares.... O que são??
O que fazer para os matar?? Há alguma coisa que os coma??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

Desde já parabéns pelo aquário , penso que ja o tinha dito mas está muito bem feito e muito bonito ... 
Agora falando do teu "trabalho" ... O Layout está porreiro , este aquário é um aquário que me da sempre vontade de ir acompanhando , porque apesar de ter as mesmas medidas do meu e ter começado mais ou menos na mesma altura, vou tentando sempre acompanha, bem como mais alguns que estão na mesma situação ... claro que também acompanho os outros, mas estes tenho sempre um "gostinho" especial de os vir aqui ver, Adiante ... esses bichinhos brancos, que parecem pulgas, são bons, deixa-os estar que não fazem mal, não sei o nome mas sempre me disseram que não fazem mal ...

Em relação ao verde passar a verde , é bom sinal , é sinal que as coisas estão a seguir o rumo normal ...
Está a fazer adição de algum produto para te manter alguns valores ou ainda não ??

abraºo ...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Obrigado.
Tens um tópico com o teu aqua? Tambem gosto de acompanhar os parecidos com o meu como tu....
Se dizes que são bons então não tenho que me preocupar... Vamos esperar que apareça alguem que saiba os nomes deles...
Ainda não adiciono nada mas estou a pensar em exprimentar a red sea...
Só enquanto não tiver balling... Por falar em balling que marcas de bombas doseadoras há??
GHL, Bubble Magus....
Acabaram de me oferecer dois peixes (faço anos  :Smile:  ) Depois posto fotos deles.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## PauloOliveira

Desde já os meus parabéns pelo aniversário ...
Ghl, bubble magus, gro tec, e depois tens umas chinamalaicas do ebay, que parece que também trabalham bem ...

Quanto ao meu topico podes ver aqui ??
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?23412-ReefSpot-...
Dá uma vista de olhos ...

Quanto aos peixes mete ai umas fotos para o pessoal ver ...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Como o prometido é devido aqui fica a foto dos novos habitantes


Penso que seja um heniochus diphreutes ou acuminatus
E um amphiprion ??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Cesar Soares

É um heniochus (a diferença para o diphreutes e acuminatus é dificil de ver pela foto).
mas eu diria mais acuminatus que são bem mais comuns de aparacer no hobby.
O outro é um Premnas biaculeatus. Bastante bonito e igualmente agressivo...

----------


## Cesar Soares

E atenção que se for o acuminatus NÃO é reefsafe.... mesmo nada...

PS: Parabéns atrasados!  :Smile:

----------


## sergiorslopes

Boas,

Parabéns pelo teu aniversario e pelo excelente aquário!

O biaculeatus é bastante territorial... quando encontrar um coral que goste vai demarcar um raio onde nenhum peixe se poderá aproximar mas como o aquário é bastante grande nao terás problemas de maior.

Tens a caixa de mensagens cheia.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo-Almeida

Boa Noite Rafael

Então esse Reef como tem andado?  :Wink: 

Abraço 
Ricardo

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tem andado bem...
Só estou é á espera de um recipiente que já encomendei há uns tempos....
Mas pronto...

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Ricardo-Almeida

[QUOTE=Rafael Ferreira Dias;197388]Boas,

Tem andado bem...
Só estou é á espera de um recipiente que já encomendei há uns tempos....
Mas pronto...

Queres dizer a tampa que falta pois recepiente está lá =)
Passa amanha apartir das 14h que já lá tenho isso
Cumps,

Ricardo

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Estou a pensar pôr os seguintes peixes:
2 (casal) Spotted Cardinalfish (Sphaeramia nematoptera) 
1 Royal Gramma Basslet (Gramma loreto)
1 Sailfin/Algae Blenny (Salarias fasciatus) 
2 Neon Damselfish (Pomacentrus alleni) 
2 Firefish, Purple (Nemateleotris decora)

O que acham ??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,
Dos que têm um salarias fasciatus, se fosse agora tinham no posto à mesma ou tinham posto outro?
Tanto pela beleza como pela utilidade.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, eu tenho uma salaria ramosus e aquilo é uma vaca autentica, passa o tempo a comer algas, sempre com um barrigão gigante de tantas que come. Estou muito contente com ela  :Wink:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Era mesmo isso que queria saber...
Portanto melhor não há certo??
Qual é a diferença da salarias fasciatus para a ramosus e para a segmentatus??
Só a aparencia ou há uma que come mais algas qua as outras??

Tou mesmo a precisar de comprar uma tenho o aqua todo verde.  :Smile: 

Quanto tempo podem os peixes ficar sem comer?? É que ficaram este fim de semana todo sem comer e parece não lhes ter feito diferença.

Enviei um mail para a loja de onde me ofereceram o peixe e responderam-me que era um heniochus acuminatus.
O que posso fazer agora ao peixe visto que não é reef safe?? :Admirado: 

Reparei que tenho umas pintas vermelhas no vidro. Será alga coralina?? :yb663: 

Na sexta fiz uma tpa de cerca de 130 litros +- com o sal novo (reef crystals) :SbOk: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

As pintas se não saem com o iman deve ser coralina. Atenção que a salaria come algas, não come TODAS as algas, ela é pequena... O peixe podes sempre tentar trocar com alguém por outro ou por corais ou então vendê-lo.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Ainda não exprimentei tirar...
Pois... realmente tenho que arranjar mais alguma coisa para comer as algas...
Diz-me só uma coisa, só difere a aparência nas diferentes salarias ??

Onde posso trocar ou vender?? Não conheço ninguem com um aquario de agua salgada.

Fica aqui o aviso para quem quiser trocar ou comprar é só dizer.
É um heniochus acuminatus que podem ver acima que come bem e muito bonito só que não é reef-safe  :Frown: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Aqui há uma zona de trocas/vendas e há outros fóruns mais vocacionados para troca ou venda. Por exemplo sharemyfrags.com

A diferença não sei...

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Se eu meter o algae management da red sea (http://www.redseafish.com/index.aspx?id=4225) elimena-me só as algas ou vai prejudicar alguma coisa??
Aconselham?? Já alguma vez usaram um produto semelhante??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Eu não sou a favor desse tipo de produtos. O que estiver mal ou a proporcionar o crescimento das algas continuará quando o produto deixar de fazer efeito. Penso que deves procurar e eliminar o problema na base. Para além disso dá tempo ao tempo pois o aquário vai estabilizar.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Acredito que tenha sido os nitratos no inicio que criaram as algas.
Como faço para acabar com as algas?
Elas desaparecem sozinhas se não estver nada mal??
Sinceramente tambem não gosto muito de usar produtos nos aquarios porque no mar não há nada disso.  :Smile: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, 

Assim que os nutrientes escassearem as algas vão começara desaparecer. E a coralina cada vez a crescer mais

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Espero que comecem a escassear depressa.
Entretanto exprimentei um novo produto o reef foundation ABC+ da red sea.
Para isso fiz testes antes e depois da utilização.
São eles:
Dia 2/6....................Dia 3/6
Temp:26,5...............26,5
KH: 6,5....................8
Ph:8,4.....................8,2
Amóna: <0,05
Nitritos: 0,05
Nitratos: 5
Fosfatos: 0,05
Calcio: 380..............420
Magnésio: 1020........980
Densidade: 1.024......1.024

Parece ter melhorado tudo á exceção do magnesio que não sei o que aconteceu....
Devia ter aumentado tambem. :Admirado: 

Ontem comprei também uma salarias ramosus.
Só não comprei mais porque tive de dizer que não podia ser porque pelos meus irmãos e pelo meu pai trazia 10 peixes  :SbSourire: 
Só a minha mãe é que dizia que se eu achava que não era boa ideia para não levar  :Smile: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Tem cuidado com estas variações tão rápidas!

O mais importante num aquário é a estabilidade, tenta atinguir os valores correctos devagar. Subir o Ca de 380 para 420 num só dia não é bom, é bem pior que ter o Ca baixo.

Tenta ver quais são os teus consumos o que vais ter de adicionar para equilibrar e faz isto ao longo da semana. Por exemplo se vais ter de adicionar 5 colheres de um produto faz isto em 5 dias, uma colher por dia.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Esse "produto" da Red Sea que falaste não é um remédio ou um tratamento. 

Nada mais é do que uma fonte de carbono para alimentar/aumentar as bactérias e assim reduzir os Fosfatos e os Nitratos e por conseguinte, as algas. É um dos muitos métodos chamados de probióticos...

Recomendo, com precaução, uma vez que uma rápida diminuição desses valores pode também não ser benéfica.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Realmente esqueci-me desse pequeno grande pormenor... :Admirado: 
Da próxima faço em várioas dias...

Não vou colocar esse produto porque não acho que seja benéfico para a "saude" do aqua... :SbOk: 

Obrigado pelas respostas. :SbOk2: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Estou a pensar comprar esta bomba doseadora:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marine-Magic...81731502036094
http://www.marinemagic-online.com/products.html

O que acham ??
Alguém conhece??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Tenho o aquario cheio de algas.
Por isso preciso de algum peixe que as coma.
Aconselharam-me este:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...345&pcatid=345

Gostava que me dessem mais opções porque acho este um pouco grande e tira-me a possibilidade de ter outros tangs....

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Ola Rafael,

Conforme falamos pessoalmente quando fiquei a conhecer o teu aquário, esse peixe é uma solução mais que válida para eliminar as algas ( nao todas ), só algumas, mas ja é de facto uma grande ajuda.

1 Abraço.
Armando

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Ola,

Pois mas é um peixe que cresce muito e que me tira a possibilidade de ter outro tang alem do blue tang.
Queria um doutra familia para poder ter mais hipoteses de futuro. O peixe até é bonito...
Posso é comprá-lo e quando tiver as algas controladas vendo ou troco.
Já agora ele come as diatomaceas e as verdes (não sei o nome) ??

Tenho o areão todo castanho. Devo pôr um peixe a comer as algas ou limpar?? Não consigo sinfonar o areão porque é muito fino.
Alguém me dá uma dica de como sinfonar o areão??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

usas o sinfonador (tubo de plástico) e vais apertando a mangueira por onde passa a água de modo a controlares a altura da areia. Assim que a areia subir muito apertas e assim não tiras a areia, só a porcaria.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Obrigado pela dica.

Hoje comprei mais vivos:
2 neon damselfish
1 Valenciennea sexguttata
2 Lysmata amboinensis
2 Lysmata debelius
2 Peppermint Shrimp
1 Actinodiscus

Amanhã posto fotos.

Em relação ao Actinodiscus vem uns pólipos virados para cima e outros virados para a areia.
Dá para tirar da rocha e pôr noutro sitio?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Eles próprios procuram a luz desde que não sejam muito pressionados. Mas sim podes. Deves fazê-lo num recipiente à parte porque eles libertam toxinas aquando pressionados ou em perigo

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Como é que faço isso??
Saem facilmente?? Depois basta pô-los na rocha que eles agarram-se??

Desculpa tanta pergunta o ideal era um link a explicar.

Tem mesmo de ser tirado senão morre porque está debaixo da rocha.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Armando Queirós

Oi!

Se pesquisares no youtube de certeza que encontras e é muito mais fácil de perceberes.  :Wink:

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Tks

----------


## Paulo Bio

eu no meu corto as vez com uma tesoura os que estao a incomodar outros corais e os bocados que saiem vão originar outros actianodiscos... isso e tipo aptasia praga boa XD

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

eu estou a restingir os actinodiscos a uma plate e já chega

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Digam-me uma coisa, posso juntar peixes de cativeiro com peixes selvagens da mesma especie??

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Sim, desde que seja aconselhado manter vários da mesma espécie em aquário. Por exemplo os palhaços se tiveres 2 não há problema. Agora se fores por 2 lineatus talvez te dês mal ^^

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

São os neon damselfish. Comprei 2 selvagens e agora quero comprar 2 de cativeiro.
Não deve de haver problema...

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos:


heniochus acuminatus

Premnas biaculeatus

Sarcophyton

Amphiprion ocellaris

neon damselfish

Lysmata amboinensis


Lysmata debelius

Salarias ramosus

Area técnica

Vista Geral

Agora está muito bonito mas desde as últimas fotos esteve todo castanho (algas) mas agora já estabilizou.
Usei purigen e recomendo a quem precisar de acabar com as algas e tornar a água mais cristalina.
Mas não se esqueçam que não faz milagres  :Smile: 
Infelizmente não tirei fotos neste período de tempo com muita pena minha.

Comentem :Pracima: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Olá Rafael,
Gostei das melhorias, sinceramente =)
Agora é continuar a adicionar vivos ( com calma ) e alguns corais para isso ganhar cor ( também com calma ).
1 Abraço,
Armando

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Realmente desde que quando viste o aquário para agora ficou bem melhor.
Talvez para a semana adicione mais uns peixes e uns corais.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Realmente desde que quando viste o aquário para agora ficou bem melhor.
> Talvez para a semana adicione mais uns peixes e uns corais.
> 
> Cumps,
> Rafael Dias


Sugeria que desfrutasses o que tens neste momento e deixa passar mais uns meses antes e colocares mais peixes. Por agora se colocares mais animais, sugiro que sejam apenas corais, e poucos de cada vez para que o sistema tenha tempo de se ir ajustando à carga biológica.
O Heniochus é um peixe bonito mas poderá dar-te sérios problemas com os corais, assim sendo sugiro que te mantenhas atento e te mentalizes para a possibilidade de ter de o retirar. Se for caso de manteres um peixe dos comummente designados "Borboletas" há outras espécies menos susceptíveis de dar "problemas".
Ficam as sugestões.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Eu sei que tenho de ir com calma mas como vou retirar o heniochus e como ele é um peixe grande posso por logo outros na vez dele mais pequenos.
O heniochus vai sair por isso mesmo, só o tenho porque foi oferecido...
Se alguém quiser comprar mande MP. Peixe muito bonito e saudavel só tem mesmo o problema de não ser reef-safe.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> Eu sei que tenho de ir com calma mas como vou retirar o heniochus e como ele é um peixe grande posso por logo outros na vez dele mais pequenos.
> O heniochus vai sair por isso mesmo, só o tenho porque foi oferecido...
> Se alguém quiser comprar mande MP. Peixe muito bonito e saudavel só tem mesmo o problema de não ser reef-safe.
> 
> Cumps,
> Rafael Dias


Continuo a sugerir que não coloques mais peixes, mesmo retirando o Heniochus. Aguarda mais alguns meses. Aproveita para ir colocando mais alguns corais. Fica a sugestão.

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Vou começar do inicio.
No dia em que tirei as fotos (4/7) não conseguia ver a/o valenciennea mas depois de tirar as fotos apareceu a rodopiar sobre o próprio corpo desde o fundo até ao cimo da água muito rápido (- 2 seg.) e depois de ter chegado ao cimo voltou muito depressa para o fundo e ficou deitada atrás de umas rochas de lado sem se mexer. Suspeitei que alguma coisa não estava bem e esperei pelo dia seguinte. Ontem não a vi o dia todo portanto hoje decidi procurá-la e encontrei-a morta no sitio onde a tinha visto viva pela ultima vez a seguir aquela situação que descrevi. Não sei do que terá sido provocada a morte e gostava de saber se já tinha acontecido coisa semenhante a alguém e o que terá provocado esta morte. 

Á cerca de uma semana quando fui dar artémia congelada aos peixes a porta do congelador estava mal fechada e a comida estava semi-descongelada. Mas como não estava completamente descongelada dei na mesma. Terá sido essa a causa?? A comida continua boa??

EDIT:
Esqueci-me de por os testes que fiz logo a seguir:
Temp. 26ºC
KH 7
pH 7,8
Amonia 0,1
Nitritos 0,025
Cobre: 0,2
Nitratos <0,5
Calcio 380
Mg 1020
Dens. 1.023

Parece-me tudo bem á exceção do cobre mas já no 1º teste que fiz ainda sem rocha e sem nada (só água) acusou 0,2...
Reparei tambem que os nitratos estavam bem baixos e portanto quando dizem que o purigen reduz os nitratos a prova está á vista.

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Rafael,

Esse calcio tem de aumentar até aos 420, é um valor baixo para o teu sistema... os corais vão sentir e os peixes apanham por tabela.

1 Abraço

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Mas achas que foi isso que fez com que a valenciennea morresse?

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Epah, não sei ao certo... mas pode ter influência na água. Sinceramente não sou a melhor pessoa para te responder a isso =)

----------


## Rafael Ferreira Dias

Boas,

Depois de quase 2 meses sem dizer nada venho deixar aqui umas fotos que tirei. Andava á não sei quanto tempo a dizer que amanhã tirava fotos e nunca tirava....


Firefish - Purple (Nemateleotris decora) adquirido no dia 1/08 (e só hoje tirei fotos dele...)

Goniopora stokesi tambem do dia 1

Uma praga que ele tem. O que é? Parece ser uma aiptasia.

Amboinensis gravido(a)

Lado esquerdo

Lado direito

Geral

Na foto do "lado direito" pode-se ver umas algas castanhas. São cianos?? Como posso acabar com elas???

Comentem  :Smile: 

Cumps,
Rafael Dias

----------


## João Seguro

Boas,

Para eliminares as cyanos podes:

-Ir aspirando onde eles andam
-Parar de adicionar vivos para o aquário estabilizar
-Aumentar a circulação na superfície para aumentar as trocas gasosas
-Ver se o escumador está a escumar bem
-Ir fazendo TPA de 10%-20% semanais
-Depois de tudo isto é aguentar e esperar que o tempo trate do resto que vai ao sítio

Abraço

----------

